# H: Lord of the Rings W: IG, SM or ££



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

I have just been given a box full of figures, unfortunately the majority of it was LoTR stuff. I don't collect it so here is a list of what there is. The price shown after is what I'd accept as cash payment, it is around half retail. 

Faramir - Metal - £3.50
Cave Troll with Hammer - Metal - £10.50
Gandalf the Grey - Metal - £3.50
Mounted Gandalf the White - Metal - £5
Legolas and Gimli on Horseback - Metal - £4.00
Mounted Eomer - Metal - £4
Warg Attack (5 figures) - Metal - £20
Faramirs Rangers x4 - Metal - £6.00
Ugluk, Uruk-hai Captain - Metal - £3.50
Boromir with horn - Metal - £3
Riders of Rohan x13 - Plastic - £20
Warriors of Rohan x11 - Plastic - £8
Warriors of Minas Tirith x1 - Plastic - £0.50
Warriors of the Last Alliance x10 - Plastic - £10
Moria Goblin Warriors x3 - Plastic - £1.50
Mordor Orcs x1 - Plastic - £0.50
Uruk-hai Warriors x4 - Plastic - £3
Uruk-hai Siege Troop x1 (with torch) - Plastic - £0.50

I'm open to offers and will give a discount to anyone who buys it all.

Lee


----------



## curtislee (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm willing to let these go for £50 to anyone who can pay for them today!


----------

